

Try the Stylus CSS engine in your browser - Rauchg
http://learnboost.github.com/stylus/try

======
alexwolfe
This is pretty cool. What do you see the use case of using this vs. SASS? Just
wondering what the background/inspiration was for this. Thanks and nice job.

~~~
tjholowaychuk
The original inspiration certainly was sass, but we didn't have similar for
nodejs and I knew we could make the language even more powerful

------
aaronblohowiak
Awesome. I am thinking about dropping less for Stylus. Is there a library of
common things like text-shadow, box shadow, gradients and the like?

~~~
tjholowaychuk
sure is! <https://github.com/visionmedia/nib> your styles will be 100% more
sexy I guarantee you that :) the stuff nib provides looks just like regular
CSS

------
s_m
Nice one - the more I use Stylus, the more I love it.

